# I Never Knew Pigeons Could Float On Water?



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I went out today to bring in the birds after a hour or so after being out as I was going to the store and blew my whistle and looked over at the pool and saw a floater!! I says to me self %^$%@%$% its dead, went over to get it out and it popped its head up looking at me like what the hey, U going to just stand there looking at me or you going to get me out lol


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats funny....i would have never guessed they could float either.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's link to a video of pigeons in a pool at about the 50 second mark in the video there's a white bird floating like a duck. http://www.youtube.com/user/hymie06#p/u/21/VCvl364Pl1E


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Quite a video and I would not have believed it if I didn't see it and thanks for so much for sharing...c.hert


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The pigeons at my friend's house take bath in the find pond on his terrace  No drowning yet reported


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Although pigeons can float - and also flap a bit along the surface of the water if they don't become waterlogged - I don't think they can take off unless their feet have something to push against...lots of youngters that come from nests under bridges drown.

Feefo


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> Although pigeons can float - and also flap a bit along the surface of the water if they don't become waterlogged - I don't think they can take off unless their feet have something to push against...lots of youngters that come from nests under bridges drown.
> 
> Feefo


The young ones, especially the unpreened ones and the fancy types like fantails and jacobins can go down in two dips itself. I remember a post from Waynette in which her fantail was close to drowning in the bath pan. 

Yet the normal adult feral pigeons and the other sleek breeds don't seem to be that much troubled by stationary water, ofcourse we can't expect them to be as "professional" as their cousin ducks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> The young ones, especially the unpreened ones and the fancy types like fantails and jacobins can go down in two dips itself. *I **remember a post from Waynette in which her fantail was close to drowning in the bath pan. *
> 
> Yet the normal adult feral pigeons and the other sleek breeds don't seem to be that much troubled by stationary water, ofcourse we can't expect them to be as "professional" as their cousin ducks


That wasn't me, but I do remember hearing that from someone.
One of the rescues I took in was a youngster found floating on a piece of seaweed in the middle of the Piscataqua River here. He was plucked out of the water by a waitress on a party boat and brought into work. Alot of pigeons under the bridges here


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> That wasn't me, but I do remember hearing that from someone.
> One of the rescues I took in was a youngster found floating on a piece of seaweed in the middle of the Piscataqua River here. He was plucked out of the water by a waitress on a party boat and brought into work. Alot of pigeons under the bridges here


Ohh, I actually thought it was from you  I should had added an "I think..." there


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes they can float for at least a little bit but as was posted .. if/when they get the least bit waterlogged, they can't get out of the water. I got in a cat caught Mourning Dove late this afternoon that sought refuge in a swimming pool in order to escape the cat that had attacked it. It was soaked through and through and would have drowned if the homeowners hadn't gotten it out of the pool. Sadly, it is terribly wounded from the cat attack but will hopefully make it. I will be taking it to the permitted rehabber in the morning.

I also see the feral flock at the duck pond thoroughly enjoying a bath actually in the pond but just off the side of the drain grate. They don't stay long in the deep water and quickly get back on the drain grate. Those that bathe in the stream will stay in that water for a long, long time as they can stand up in it and get out at will.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

sreeshs said:


> The young ones, especially the unpreened ones and the fancy types like fantails and jacobins can go down in two dips itself. I remember a post from Waynette in which her fantail was close to drowning in the bath pan.
> 
> Yet the normal adult feral pigeons and the other sleek breeds don't seem to be that much troubled by stationary water, ofcourse we can't expect them to be as "professional" as their cousin ducks




That was me, I had a fantail drown in a few inches of water after she became waterlogged and exhausted herself trying to get out. One of my first pigeons too . Also, I found my very first pigeon as Feefo said, floating down the river as a baby that fell from his nest.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

maryjane said:


> That was me, I had a fantail drown in a few inches of water after she became waterlogged and exhausted herself trying to get out. One of my first pigeons too . * Also, I found my very first pigeon as Feefo said, floating down the river as a baby that fell from his nest. *



That was ME - unless Feefo found one floating in the river also


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> That was ME - unless Feefo found one floating in the river also


LOL! This is getting complicated! I think a lot of us have had experiences with floating and/or waterlogged pigeons.

I didn't find one floating down the river...I caused the incident!  I had been trying to catch him as he had a broken wing but to escape me he tried to fly across a wide river with tall brick banks and ended up floating downstream. He would have drowned as there was no safe place to float to, but fortunately two fishermen heard my cries for help and used a landing net to fish him out again. That one (Flash) is one of our keepers.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> LOL! This is getting complicated! I think a lot of us have had experiences with floating and/or waterlogged pigeons.
> 
> I didn't find one floating down the river...I caused the incident!  I had been trying to catch him as he had a broken wing but to escape me he tried to fly across a wide river with tall brick banks and ended up floating downstream. He would have drowned as there was no safe place to float to, but fortunately two fishermen heard my cries for help and used a landing net to fish him out again. That one (Flash) is one of our keepers.


'Flash' is a pretty lucky one I guess


----------

